# I added plants to my 190g



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

heres some pics. i'll update this every few weeks


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

It will look good when it fills in. Good job Jmax! Whats was the reddish colored plant sold to you as?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i dont recall they dont label there plants that good. i hope that dwarf hairgrass takes off


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks good....

Rhom is badA##


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks good Jmax. Cant wait for that tank to grow in. Superbee is right that Rhom is bad ass!!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks guys i gonna go buy some ferts tomorrow any suggestions?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

are you planning on doing dry ferts or the liquid ones? the liquid ones are a bit more expensive but i like them more. if you're going liquid then pick up some flourish excel, iron, potassium and the comprehensive.


----------



## keasone (May 21, 2008)

Looks great man what kind of sand is that?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

82ABN said:


> Looks great man what kind of sand is that?


http://www.quikrete.com/ProductLines/SandCommercialGrade.asp

i got the fine stuff

my only beef is the brown stains (alge?) on the sand.

other than that its awsome. i didnt have to rinse it and it settles immediatley.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

The mondo grass is non aquatic.

Any questions you have, just pm me, or ask away here.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

non aquatic? so its just gonna die? why would they sell it if its non aquatic? newho i plan on buying a few more plants today and flourish excel. i might buy some of the root tabs 2. is it bad to mix dry and liquid ferts?


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> The mondo grass is non aquatic.
> 
> Any questions you have, just pm me, or ask away here.


Mondo grass is non aquatic? I got 1 too.. lol


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.plantgeek.net/plant-220.htm


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

so i picked up some more dwarf hairgrass and got some flourish excel and flourish tabs


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

is the flourish excel wasted because i have sand as substrate?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i got black sand in my tank and excel is doing wonders in my tank.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

ok i bought a 250ml bottle for $10. i used half of it on the initial dose. should i dose every day or every other day? i plan on makeing an order for a 2 liter sized bottle soon.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i dose everyday myself...but sometimes i dont have time so its every other day once in a rare while. Damn you dumped half a bottle in one go eh. A co2 cannister setup will probably be cheaper in the long run for ya J


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

it said for the initial dose to use 1 capfull per 10 gallons and 1 capfull per 50 gallons after that unless you do a large water change i think i might stick with thisand see how it plays out before i go with a co2 setup


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

jmax611 said:


> is the flourish excel wasted because i have sand as substrate?


No

Bigger tanks cost more to operate. I would do every other day for that tank, mainly because of amount of plants and lower lighting. If you go co2 troute, your going to be pumping in a lot of co2, but if probably would be cheaper in the long run. I get the 4 liter bottles of excel from big als.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i have 4 96 w bulbs. granted the two blue ones are useless(im gonna be getting some diff ones soon) but is this considered a low light setup? 2w per gallon. is that low?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Your getting into the medium/high light range. Keep it with just 2 of the bulbs going and you will be good.


----------

